# New Pocket Watch!



## RoopeS (May 25, 2013)

Hey everyone on Saturday I ordered a new pocket watch and I would like to know what you think of it. It's my first pocket watch and I am very excited. Look at this link to find a description of it -

Thanks A Lot

-Roope :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

Nice pocket watch. Jean Pierre make some nice inexpensive pocket watches along with a number of other classic type mens and womens watches using both gold plate and sterling silver. Presumably its a Unitas movement inside this pocket watch. Post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It has been suggested that the original post smacks a bit of spamming :think:

If it`s not then welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. As you have discovered, you cannot post links to watch sales sites, but stick around, and put some pictures up when you get the watch.:buba:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It has been suggested that the original post smacks a bit of spamming :think:
> 
> If it`s not then welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


I just tried to think the best and wait for the photos. JP do have some nice pocket watches though!


----------



## RoopeS (May 25, 2013)

It should arrive on the 4th of June. I'll add some pictures then. I didn't know that you could not add links, Sorry.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RoopeS said:


> It should arrive on the 4th of June. I'll add some pictures then. I didn't know that you could not add links, Sorry.


No worries, nobody seems to read the Forum Rules 

Anyway as I said before - welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## RoopeS (May 25, 2013)

Sorry for the late pictures, but here they are http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ the watch is great I love it. The cover is really sturdy and it runs for a really long time. I really glad i purchased it.


----------

